# Hymns that Combine Majestic music with Theological Truth



## RevZach (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been trolling through the archives, looking for a thread like this. If I'm missing it, please point me in the right direction.

Otherwise, here's my question: what song best combines Majestic worship (i.e. artistic lyrics, compelling melody, sounds amazing on a pipe organ, etc.) with theologically accurate content? The first example that comes to mind is A Mighty Fortress, but I know there are many lesser-known hymns that I've sung, loved, then forgot the name (but know them when I hear them...)

I'm trying to break the "sentimentality" train, which has been running for generations, without going to the opposite extreme of old, uncompelling, flat-but-doctrinally-sound songs.

THANKS!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;VMdLqIrcKuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMdLqIrcKuM[/video]
[video=youtube;M6MOejMXGyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6MOejMXGyM[/video]

These come from an old early 80's LP. You can download the digital album finally.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's some to pick from that you might find suitable:

Holy, Holy, Holy
All the way my Savior leads me
Rock of Ages
Amazing Grace
Great is thy faithfulness
All hail the power of Jesus' name
Onward Christian soldiers
Blessed assurance
My hope is built on nothing less
How great Thou art
Crown him with many crowns
Nothing but the blood
O for a thousand tongues
What a friend we have in Jesus
Stand up, stand up for Jesus
Fairest Lord Jesus
O worship the King
All creatures of our God and King
Be thou my vision
It is well with my soul
The old rugged cross
To God be the glory
Jesus lover of my soul
Be still my soul
Jesus paid it all


Blessings...


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 29, 2013)

Some of the best have been mentioned. I'll add one that has been new to me in the last few years: "Sing Choirs of New Jerusalem" I have no idea who these folks are, but they do a reasonably good job with the hymn.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 29, 2013)

I couldn't find a better audio


Before the Throne of God Above


Before the throne of God above
I have a strong, a perfect plea
A great high Priest whose Name is Love
Who ever lives and pleads for me
My name is graven on His hands
My name is written on His heart
I know that while in heaven He stands
No tongue can bid me thence depart
No tongue can bid me thence depart

When Satan tempts me to despair
And tells me of the guilt within
Upward I look and see Him there
Who made an end to all my sin
Because the sinless Savior died
My sinful soul is counted free
For God the just is satisfied
To look on Him and pardon me
To look on Him and pardon me

Behold Him there the risen Lamb
My perfect spotless righteousness
The great unchangeable I am
The King of glory and of grace
One with Himself I cannot die
My soul is purchased by His blood
My life is hid with Christ on high
With Christ my Savior and my God! 
With Christ my Savior and my God! ​


----------



## Philip (Jan 29, 2013)

O God Beyond All Praising
O Love of God How Strong and True
For All the Saints
O God Our Help in Ages Past
Whate'er My God Ordains in Right
And Can it Be (That I Should Gain)
Eternal Father, Strong to Save


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotta add God of our Fathers and anything Bach.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2013)

There is a Fountain
Arise My Soul Arise 
Come Ye Sinners Poor and Needy
Rejoice, the Lord is King
I Sing the Mighty Power of God
Immortal Invisible God Only Wise
Christ Shall Have Dominion
This is My Father's World
Come Thou Almighty King
Rejoice Ye Pure in Heart
Come Christians Join to Sing
Hallelujah What a Savior
O Sacred Head Now Wounded
Thine Be the Glory
The Church's One Foundation
Glorious Things of Thee Are Spoken
Brethren We Have Met to Worship
The Sands of Time Are Sinking
How Sweet and Awful Is the Place
O the Deep Deep Love of Jesus
Wonderful Grace of Jesus
Not What These Hands Have Done
I Know Whom I Have I Believed
Jesus Thy Blood and Righteousness
When I Survey the Wondrous Cross
The Son of God Goes Forth to War
How Firm a Foundation
A Debtor to Mercy Alone


I thought I was just going to add a few but ended up picking up a hymnal! Some of these may be "flat" but I think there are some of the type you're looking for.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2013)

I have heard such language used to describe James Montgomery Boice's album *Hymns for a Modern Reformation*. This is a recently published collection of hymns with aim of matching the music with the truth of the lyrics. 

We use several of these in worship at the church I attend at college.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;EQcTn_oEuxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQcTn_oEuxU[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V0qZ3h_dMGs]http://youtu.be/V0qZ3h_dMGs[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;9L7C86I0eBs]http://youtu.be/9L7C86I0eBs[/video]


----------

